# Feats for a Druid?



## MacMathan (Mar 31, 2009)

I am making a Primal Guardian type Druid and I am looking for feats that are interesting. 

The PHB II only has a couple of specific Druid feats and only one of them really suits the guardian and it will be a wait for the primal power book so.....


----------



## keterys (Mar 31, 2009)

Multiclass feats in general
Racial feats in general
Weapon Focus (Staff)
Implement Expertise (Staff)
Improved Initiative
Toughness

The two charging feats can actually be good, since druid charges are very cool (good damage, accuracy, slide, etc)


----------



## Obryn (Mar 31, 2009)

Pretty much what keterys said.

In general, racial feats are better than most other feats.  Not always, but feats are cheap enough that you can afford to spend a few on something like this, IMHO.

-O


----------



## NorthSaber (Mar 31, 2009)

I find that a druid can easily be a skill monster when it comes to things like Perception and Stealth, making her a really good scout. Skill Training, Skill Focus, and the appropriate wild shape feats combo really well. 

Then there are always the generic defense boost feats - you can specialize to hide armor, learn how to use a shield, or just take bonuses to either all three non-AC defenses, or prioritize and strengthen your weakest one.

Depending on whether your group has a real healer, a druid with Heal skill and the appropriate rituals can also help with many ailments, so adding Skill Focus or Combat Medic can help (although these aren't as cost-effective as most skills).

And then there is multiclassing. Even if you're not going to really multiclass, taking the cleric or shaman multiclass feat can be amazing - shaman could give you an easily summonable speed bump to slow down the enemies (and a daily wis boost to a single skill check!), while cleric would give you a ranged heal, in case your group needs it. Heck, you could use it yourself!


----------



## DracoSuave (Apr 2, 2009)

Primal Guardian doesn't tell a lot of what you're doing with a Druid.  Power selection is a lot more complicated for these guys.


----------



## Danceofmasks (Apr 2, 2009)

Statline is important, too .. I'm building a silly druid in scale mail .. and eventually .. heavy shield.
Might decide to wild shape into a bipedal turtle.


----------



## DracoSuave (Apr 2, 2009)

Turtle Druid!?!?!?!


THAT IS INSANE.


I love it.


----------



## MacMathan (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas. Here is some more info on the character:

Name: Beitir (Bay-a-tear)

Picture a rough hewn figure clothed in bear hide armor
traveling lightly with only a walking stick and a burlap sack.
A bearskin cloak with head attached conceals a bald head
tattooed with the intricate geometric pattern of dwarves and
nature. A large bushy black beard hangs to mid torso , his
skin is ruddy and used to the ravages of the elements. 

His most common wildshape form is that of a black bear.

Beitir, level 1
Dwarf, Druid
Primal Aspect: Primal Guardian
Background: Geography - Mountains

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 18, Dex 10, Int 11, Wis 19, Cha 8.

AC: 17 Fort: 14 Reflex: 11 Will: 15
HP: 35 Surges: 11 Surge Value: 8

TRAINED SKILLS
Nature, Perception, Insight, Heal.

FEATS
1: Ritual Caster
1: Toughness

POWERS
1, At-Will: Savage Rend
1, At-Will: Flame Seed
1, At-Will: Call of the Beast
1, Encounter: Frost Flash
1, Daily: Fires of Life

ITEMS
Adventurer's Kit, Hide Armor, Quarterstaff, Sling, Sling Bullets (20), Rare Herbs (Nature) (10), Backpack (empty), Pouch, Belt (empty), Ritual Book, Waterskin, Arrows (30), Bedroll, Misty Valley Creeper (10), Bleakview Whiskey (7), Apmahc Gan (1)

RITUALS
Animal Messenger, Banish Vermin


----------

